# Should I use cake flour?



## mariann (Nov 13, 2007)

I am attempting to make a faux version of Starbucks' Pumpkin Loaf. It has the consistency of a pound cake, but for some reason I keep getting a very soft and somewhat crumbly texture. The taste is right on. I'm just way off on the crumb. I've been using AP flour. Do you think cake flour would make it more dense and stable?

Help me! This is for Christmas gifts!

Thanks!
Marian


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I liked the starbuck pumpkin loaf (slice) also. I recently made a pumpkin bread recipe that was posted on another thread (pumpkin recipes). It kept its shape well. You may try that and see if it is what you are looking for. Perhaps you can post your recipe and others may make suggestions. The thread also include other pumpkin recipes like pumpkin roll which may be good for gifts! 

Good luck!


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

For a more dense loaf do not separate whites and yolks.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Cake flour will give your cake finer texture but maybe make it sag.

I thought pound cakes are dense and crumbly yet I don't know the Starbuck's product.

Based on the limited info
epicous is right
plus, I would keep the AP flour but increase the fat say 25% (1/4 cup per cup or 1/8 cup per 1/2 cup).
Increasing sugar may also help.

Luc H.


----------



## mariann (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Thank you for the replies. Although I have not been separating the whites and yolks, I think I will try increasing the fat. Do you think I should use more butter or add some shortening?

Any more suggestions are welcome! Thank you 

Here is the recipe I've been going with:
*Pumpkin Pound Cake*

3 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
8 ounces butter (2 sticks) 
1 cup granulated sugar 
3/4 cup packed brown sugar 
5 large eggs 
1 can (15 ounces) solid pack pumpkin 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
PREPARATION:
Heat oven to 325°. Grease and flour a 12-cup Bundt cake pan. 
In a medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder, soda, salt, and spices; set aside. In mixing bowl with an electric mixer, cream the butter and sugars until light and fluffy. 
Beat in eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Beat in pumpkin and vanilla. Slowly beat in dry ingredients. Continue beating on medium speed until smooth and well blended. Spoon into the prepared Bundt pan and bake for 55 to 60 minutes, or until a wooden toothpick or cake tester comes out clean when inserted in center.

(I, however, have been using three disposable aluminum loaf pans so that I can give the bread away more easily -- the recipe makes three full loaves.)


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

MarianN,

Hopefully you are ready to test this but based on your recipe this is my suggestion:
Make sure the the pumpkin meat is well drained 

You can bump the butter by at least 4oz (1 stick) or even going with an additional stick would balance your recipe to a pound cake proportion.
you decide to add 1 or 2 sticks (I would go for 2)

Since some water comes from the pumpkin 3 additional egg yolks would help (since whites add water which you do not need). What I would try is 4 whole eggs and 4 yolks total instead of 5 whole 3 yolks. 

I would take out the baking soda (since you do not have any real acid in the recipe like yogurt or buttermilk).

Make sure you sift your flour with the baking powder, salt and spices before adding. Keep the beating of the flour at a minimum. Ideally, you should fold in the flour with the beaten liquids instead of beating. 

Good luck!
Luc H


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

I would omit 1 tsp of baking powder and try again as written otherwise. Sometimes when cakes or breads are overleavened they become crumbly.


----------

